# RenTerriers



## uru (Dec 28, 2009)

I wasn't sure where to post this,cause these are a versatile dog.Sorry,I don't have any hunting videos,this is all I had to put up for folks to see,but I,my family and others have had these type dogs on ****,hog,and they are for real.

We own Locket and co-own her sire Ike.Ike is the main dog in these dogs,and the sire to those below.They range from 16-25lbs.
A.Renteria has been breeding these same dogs for 4-5 generations and has come up with a solid type that are good for all kinds of hunting.
Ike & Locket(I can only tell what I know personally,although others have said the same about their dogs of this family),have shown excellent noses,and lots of grit.Just before we got him,Deadgame Patterdales had him and hunted with him and bred him to one of his Mileo HOF daughters.
I just wanted to see if anyone else heard of them.

Locket
prt1




prt2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qn_SUnbw ... re=related

Chevy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQKBpQnS ... re=related

Rage & Peanut
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGCi8zY9 ... re=related


----------

